# won't start



## barnaby_wade (Dec 5, 2013)

i have a 1850 john deere tractor that turns over but won't start even if using fast start spray in air intake. any tips much appreciated.


----------



## oldguychuck (Oct 12, 2012)

Where are you in the world. Here, mine will never start in the winter unless I have the heater system plugged in for about 2 hours first.

Otherwise start scratching your head about filters and pumps - what is it - gas or diesel ?

oldguychuck


----------



## film495 (Nov 1, 2013)

monkey with choke and throttle? on my Ariens I have to put the throttle up about 3/4 to get it to start when it is cold. If I don't it just fires a couple times and stalls. Once it starts I can immediately throttle down and start working the choke in.


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

Pretty sure all 1850 Deeres were diesel so no choke. The fact that it won't start it starting fluid is kinda scary, can it get air? Maybe ther is a blockage someplace


----------

